# HELP***MES temp recomendations for smoked fish (Salmon)



## fishawn (May 3, 2009)

I lost my MES instructions & can't remember the SMOKER temperature for smoking
fish that it suggests in the recipe section. I think it is 160*. I love the fish following that guide.

Can anyone help me while the Sockeye is on the salt brine?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 3, 2009)

hey, fish - 

i am assuming you are smoke-cooking them - the basic temps i've seen are 250 degrees up to  (but probably not) 2 hours - internal temp of 160 degrees sounds right.

those are some basic times and temps - not sure the MES would be any different?


----------



## fishawn (May 3, 2009)

I just edited first part of post, sorry was not too clear. I think the MES smoker temperature they suggested in the instructions was 160*

I am more of a visual / feel person when it comes to pulling them out. The last time I did Sockeye they took about 2 hours, at (160* I think it was).


----------



## ronp (May 3, 2009)

Hey Scott. The book says 225' for stuffed salmon, 140' for smoked fish.

Good luck.


----------



## goobi99 (May 3, 2009)

i do my fish at 160-200  and internal temp of 160.if the cook temp is at 225-250 the fish will cook that much faster and not pick up as much smoke. just .02 from my experience


----------



## creative rock (May 3, 2009)

Fish
Not sure if this will help you or not, but if you lost your MES manual, download one HERE

Also notice Masterbuilt has some turkey fryers on sale for 99 on their homepage.

Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## fishawn (May 4, 2009)

Thanks to all. I did not get back to view the responses, but smoked @ 160* after a rock salt brine for 1 hour, used Alder chips. Turned out great, fast & simple.....


----------



## blacklab (May 6, 2009)

I smoke between 200 and 225 till a internal temp of 155 has been reached.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2009)

I alway smoked my fish @ 180 thats as low my smoker will go and I'm like you a touchie feelie kind of guy with fish. Good luck and would like to see the pics


----------



## scubadoo97 (May 9, 2009)

That's exactly what I did the other night.  About 2 hrs to finish at 156.  I ended up using the the whole pound and a half filet for fish spread.  Boy it was sure tasty.  I had smoked a few ears of corn and used one in the fish spread for a little smokey crunch.


----------



## fire it up (May 9, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you.
Missed the post but from what I understand you want to do fish at the lower temp like 160ish like you did.
First time I tried smoking fish I came across a post that said if you get that white stuff forming on top of your fish while it cooks then your temp is too high.


----------

